# cameras



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a camera set up for my next year's haunt. What set up should I look at? I am thinking of a security camera set up with multiple cameras and a DVR. The main reason I want this is to post the scares on youtube.
Thanks!


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

A lot of lower end security camera systems don't include audio options. Just something to keep in mind. Also, color rendering on a lot of systems leaves much to be desired, unless you are just using night vision in which case it wont matter.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I just went through this. Money is tight so this limited my options. I ended up buying the NightOwl DVR (I think it's the 45 model number). It came with 4 CMOS cameras, a DVR, and a pre-installed 500GB hard drive. I got it from Tiger Direct/CompUSA in-store but they sell them online too. I think I paid like $289 plus tax. 

Some things to note:

Each camera comes with 60' of cable. 

Each camera has infrared LED's for nighttime.

DVR has an ethernet port for connecting to your network. This allows you to view the cameras on a web browser. If you port forward the "media" port on your router, you can access the cameras from anywhere on the internet and on your Smartphone. Owl gives you free access to apps for iPhone/iPod/iPad/Android/Windows Phone 8. I actually found the Android app to be pretty decent.

There is no audio support on this DVR or on these cameras.

The infrared LED's aren't very strong and you won't be able to see very far in the dark unless you have additional lighting. When my display is on, this is not an issue because of all the lighting I have in the display. When the display is off, it's hard to see more than 15-20 feet at night. I was thinking about getting some infrared spots to light up the display when the display is off. Or maybe just install some regular motion activated flood lights that would be turned on when the display is off.

DVR has a SVGA connection for connecting a computer monitor as well as a BNC connector (and it comes with a BNC to composite adapter) so you can also hook up a TV. You'll want to hook something up so that you can operate the mouse to configure stuff. Yes, the DVR actually comes with a USB mouse. It's a cheap mouse, but it's actually an optical and it works.

One other cool thing... the DVR can be configured to record only when there's motion, or it can be configured to record on a schedule or to record all the time. And these settings are seperate for *each* camera, which I really like. The motion sensing doesn't work for me when my display is on because the animatronics always cause the DVR to record. There is a sensitivy adjustment as well.

The color on these cameras does suck, but I don't find that to be an important feature. At night time you lose color anyway with infrared lighting, so this really isn't an issue.

My wife will not allow me to keep the cameras up after Halloween. So I built simple wooden blocks that slip over my gutters that I mounted the cameras to. After Halloween I'll be able to remove the cameras quickly and easily without leaving any damage or screw holes on the house. (The cables are routed through a window to inside).

I've run this system for almost 2 weeks now and I'm actually pretty happy with my purchase.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmmm. Sounds about like the system I picked up for $99 except that I had to install the hard drive myself. Deals are out there for these cheap systems if you look. Mine is made by Zmodo.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

some of the best recording has been from my sony. You also are able to follow a good group and have an advantage for the shot angle. You can probably find used ones on ebay for stationary use as well.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

If you end up being interested in a decent handheld, take a good look at kodak playsports. Very good for the money.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I just bought some uber-cheap webcams (like $3 each) off Amazon. I'm going to try that remove-the-IR-filter trick, for which this particular camera was recommended. If it works, I should get plenty of footage for a TOT compilation for almost no money.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Just an FYI... The NightOwl DVR I mentioned above worked for exactly 2 months. The day after Halloween the DVR physically shorted out. It was under warranty at the time and I was lazy and never got around to sending it in for repair -- my bad. I had a couple of goes at trying to fix it myself but couldn't figure it out. Basically there is a short on the main board. The + and ground on the DC power jack are some how shorted together. I found one possibly bad zener diode which I replaced, but it didn't fix the problem and the new one acts as if it is shorted also - which means it probably wasn't the diode. No idea. I decided to scrap the unit and use it for parts and use the hard drive in my computer.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

Cheap cameras work good but in the dim light they won't pick up much. However if you add some infrared light sources you will get a good clear image in near or total darkness. The video link above shows a guy hacking a camcorder to make a nightvision camera. You could use his bit about wiring up some IR LED's to make your own light sources to mount around your haunt in conjunction with your cameras.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

DirtyZ said:


> If you end up being interested in a decent handheld, take a good look at kodak playsports. Very good for the money.


I've used my kodak playsport for everything from snowboarding, to a helmet cam for my motorcycle, and even recording footage for my softball team. Great little camera. If the light source is constant, it adjusts pretty well. If it fluctuates it takes a little to adjust. Don't know about super low light levels though.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I've had my eye on this set up from Harbor Freight. Looking at the other post here, it doesn't look like the best bang for your buck. I also question the quality of anything walking out of a HF store. LOL

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-channel-surveillance-dvr-with-4-cameras-and-mobile-monitoring-capabilities-61229.html


----------

